# MS Office viewer for OS X



## claykeith (Nov 5, 2007)

I use OS 9 for some apps and OS X for everything else. My MS Office suite resides on my OS 9 partition, but I cannot print to my printer. There are no OS 9 drivers for my printer. Is there an Excel viewer that works for OS X? a Word viewer for OS X? Those are the only two I would need.
Thanks


----------

